# Chat room



## chrisfraser05 (7 Jan 2012)

Does anyone ever use it anymore?


----------



## mitchelllawson (7 Jan 2012)

theres a chat room?


----------



## chrisfraser05 (7 Jan 2012)

3 icons in from the logout button!


used to be full of the ususal suspects about this time last year


----------



## Matt Warner (7 Jan 2012)

I go on there sometimes but there's never anyone on there!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (7 Jan 2012)

used to be full!


----------



## mitchelllawson (8 Jan 2012)

Come into the chat room people!


----------



## sussex_cichlids (8 Jan 2012)

Just been there but your away getting your tea


----------



## mitchelllawson (8 Jan 2012)

Chris is there now and i didnt actually leave yet just thought i had to ;P


----------



## chrisfraser05 (8 Jan 2012)

nobody about?


----------



## Matt Warner (8 Jan 2012)

Maybe we should all arrange a group chat sometime?


----------



## chrisfraser05 (9 Jan 2012)

like a typed orgy???

used to be about 8-10 folk on every evening. Once people start using it it soon builds up, most of the time people forget its there!


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jan 2012)

Anyone wanna chat?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Jan 2012)

The Chat didn't work for a fair while and a few ppl including myself asked Dan to fix it which he did then it tailed off.



> Maybe we should all arrange a group chat sometime?


Not a bad idea to have a meeting night or a couple of times a week in case it's a bad night for anyone.


> like a typed orgy???


Get the keys in the fruit ball, you select a set of keys and whoever house it is you can go round and take their tanks   I'm going to bring someone elses keys   Looking forward to tank swapping night  8)


----------



## mitchelllawson (9 Jan 2012)

me and dan are in there now.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Jan 2012)

Ahh it's changed then, it used to say how many were in chat before you went in that's why ppl will think there's no one in I would say.


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Jan 2012)

Hopefully this thread will now get more people in the chat room. I check most evenings but there is never anyone there. I have to use my laptop unfortunately for it to work because it won't work on my iPad. It needs flash player to work!


----------



## hinch (9 Jan 2012)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna chat?



A/S/L ??


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Jan 2012)

Bubbly (over weight) Average white bloke from North West seeks people interested in planted aquaria W.H.Y with G.S.O.H for fun, chat and possible long term relationship.


----------



## mitchelllawson (10 Jan 2012)

bumppp


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2012)

AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> Ahh it's changed then, it used to say how many were in chat before you went in that's why ppl will think there's no one in I would say.


The script for the old chat room supported number of people online at the top, but tried with the new one and it broke a few other things when trying to do that, it does however say how many people and whom is in the chat room at the footer of the forum where it lists the members online.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks I did not notice that at the bottom, that's handy.


----------



## mitchelllawson (11 Jan 2012)

anyone want to join?


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Aug 2012)

Anyone want to chat? For once i'm kinda quiet at work


----------



## Danny (8 Aug 2012)

what can we chat about and where is it lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2012)

I definitely think its a resource we don't use enough.

Would anyone be interested in it?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Aug 2012)

I will be on some of the day, In between stuff I have to do.


----------



## Alastair (9 Aug 2012)

In all the time I've been on ukaps I've never once been in the chat. Should start utilising it more. Looks like the laptop will be coming out of the cupboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Aug 2012)

You can see who is in the chat room at the footer of the forum


----------



## Fox (9 Aug 2012)

I looked in there a couple of times after I joined (but before I'd posted) and never saw anyone.

What about having a set time, ie Thursdays 8.30pm when folk can log on and try and get some momentum to the feature.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Aug 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Looks like the laptop will be coming out of the cupboard


You can use the chat on an IOS or Android device  http://www.123flashchat.com/mobile-chat-app


----------



## Alastair (11 Aug 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Just installed so will give it a go this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

